# Newb to the forum



## AtvPlowboy (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys,
I am a freshmen in high school and have a 2006 yamaha wolverine 450 with a warn pro vantage 50 in plow and custom strobe lights me and my friend are going to plow snow this winter around the neighborhood he has a bear tracker 250 with a 48 in plow and strobe lights on the atv. I was wondering if you guys had any idea on what we should charge for driveways about 9 feet wide and 25-30 feet thanks
Ryan


----------

